# It does want to work.



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

I`ve posted elsewhere about my situation but I have discovered I need some help in the sex department. 
Since I saw the typescript of my wife`s chats with her f**ker (a sex only thing) talking about their sex and arranging to get together, followed by the pictures and a video of him jerking off for my wife I find I can get aroused in my mind, but Mister Happy remains limp. I can`t seem to get the fire back or get Mister Happy to rise to the occasion..
Its not just having no desire for my wife but can`t do it for anyone, even women I am attracted too.
Is this common? Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You are suffering a form of PTSD. There is help out there, do some searches.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

this is one time to listen to your little head.

cut her loose


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You've had an emotional trauma, of course there will be repercussions in your emotional health!

Try Viagara. It will by pass your emotional block and allow your penis to swell. You may need Viagra for a few months until the rawness of the hurt lessens a bit. Or until your confidence comes back.

I don't know about the stats but yes your ED is to be expected after your wife's outragous infidelity, and it should be temporary. I suggest you talk with someone, therapist, with whom you can let out all your hurt, doubts and fears.

You can come back from this. Good luck to you!


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Will give all a try and report back about success.
Yes I have PTSD and I see a Councillor for it
Am trying Viagra but first time was too low a dose. Worked i n the middle but missed the base and top


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Ever since Pfizers 'monopoly' on Sildenafil (viagra) expired about 8 months ago you can now buy the exact same drug under a different name (eg. Kamagra) for a 10th of the price of viagra.

Its like buying Panadol (500mg paracetemol) for $3 or Walmart 500mg paracetemol for $1 (I don;t live in the US so I don't know the actual prices!). Same active ingredient just without the name.

FYI!!!


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Askari, I'm Canadian so I don't know prices yet. A generic type my Doctor prescribed was $10.00 a pill. I'll start loking for the cheaper ones.


----------

